# Can We Change Screen Names or at least Titles without being Elite Members?



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

Im sure many people would want to change the screen name or at least be able to change the title.
Can the mods or creator of this forum make it happen.If not for free like can users be able to purchase points to do this instead of purchasing a elite membership each month?
I dont mind paying the 5 bucks for an elite membership but i was wondering if it can be done without having to pay?
Im sure this will make alot of people happykiss-ass


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2010)

yah, it would be sweet whyte.. i know alot of people probably didn't put a lot of thought into their username as they didn't imagine that they would be stuck with it for eternity..
personally, i'm pretty happy with my username, might like to drop the 71, but whatever, but i do agree that it would be a nice option...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, it would be sweet whyte.. i know alot of people probably didn't put a lot of thought into their username as they didn't imagine that they would be stuck with it for eternity..
> personally, i'm pretty happy with my username, might like to drop the 71, but whatever, but i do agree that it would be a nice option...


 I would like to change my name as i only made it because i was new to growing and i bought strains blueberry,white widow and combined the two.But i didnt think ill be stuck forever.
On top of that almost all the other forums you get to change your title name from post points.So you can customize it to whatever you want and have the option to change your username.
I mean i dont want to just be able to change the title if i pay for a elite membership then after the month is up and i dont pay again it goes back to super stoner.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2010)

can you even do the elite thing anymore? its been awhile since i looked into it, but i do remember like a 500 page thread title something like, i can't pay for elite membership, or something along those lines..
just wondering..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> can you even do the elite thing anymore? its been awhile since i looked into it, but i do remember like a 500 page thread title something like, i can't pay for elite membership, or something along those lines..
> just wondering..


Yeah you can.I just recently saw a guy with around 50 post with a elite membership.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah you can.I just recently saw a guy with around 50 post with a elite membership.


hmm, i just went and checked this out, and i don't think you can get it still.. its still the same thing as it always was... you get to the part that it tells you to pick your option for paying, and there are no options.. unless i'm missing something whyte, which i don't think i was.. maybe i am though.. who knows, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2010)

heres the page i was talking about whyte..
https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php?do=order


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> hmm, i just went and checked this out, and i don't think you can get it still.. its still the same thing as it always was... you get to the part that it tells you to pick your option for paying, and there are no options.. unless i'm missing something whyte, which i don't think i was.. maybe i am though.. who knows, lol..





racerboy71 said:


> heres the page i was talking about whyte..
> https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php?do=order


 Yeah i see what you are talking about now.but how can people still have an elite membership still then.I see a bunch of people with red names and elite rolling society in the title.
I think this is something for the mods and creator to look into.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 28, 2010)

i think the peps that still have the elite member thingy by their names were kinda grandfathered in, if that is the correct term to use.. they just get to keep the title since they were active elite members when the whole elite thing bite the dust awhile back...
i don't really think its right either, but what can we do.. i would like to hear someone with a lil more info on the subject chime in as well..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> i think the peps that still have the elite member thingy by their names were kinda grandfathered in, if that is the correct term to use.. they just get to keep the title since they were active elite members when the whole elite thing bite the dust awhile back...
> i don't really think its right either, but what can we do.. i would like to hear someone with a lil more info on the subject chime in as well..


 Yeah i guess we just have to wait for rollitup or someone to share their 2 cents


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2010)

Is their any mods out there that can add to this?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Calling all mod's calling all mod's, hey man mod's are just like cops they only show up when you dont want them to....lol just kidding RIU mod's.lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Calling all mod's calling all mod's, hey man mod's are just like cops they only show up when you dont want them to....lol just kidding RIU mod's.lol


lmao it seems true tho..I had this thread in the support forum and still no mod even shed light on the situation...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 5, 2011)

It has been broken since I have been a member.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

NLXSK1 said:


> It has been broken since I have been a member.


I dont think so people have joined after your date.I know that for a fact.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jan 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont think so people have joined after your date.I know that for a fact.


Could have been honorary...

It didnt work when I joined and it doesnt work now.

If they fixed it and broke it in between then that is another option...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

NLXSK1 said:


> Could have been honorary...
> 
> It didnt work when I joined and it doesnt work now.
> 
> If they fixed it and broke it in between then that is another option...


maybe honorary maybe it broke again but i know i saw people with elite rolling society with join dates of 2009


----------

